# Windows 7 Theme for s60v3



## Cool G5 (Jan 29, 2009)

After working for a long week, another theme is ready for you. Here is Windows 7 Theme for s60v3 devices.

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/8051/windows7themepreviewcp1.th.jpg​ 
    Windows 7 Theme will work on all s60v3 devices having a display resolution of 240*320 pixels. It isn’t designed for Landscape mode, so if you use any screen rotater software or your phone has landscape mode by default then the theme might not look that good. I recommend you disable the landscape mode for the best experience of Windows 7 theme.

This time, I would like to thank Aco Kuna for providing the icons for my Windows 7 Theme. Also thanks to beta tester Obfuscate for providing me with useful feedback. Go ahead; get the Windows 7 experience on your Symbian Smartphone.

*Download Windows 7 Theme*


----------



## krates (Jan 29, 2009)

awesome


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2009)

Congratulations. Nice job.

But for some reason, I can't stop laughing. 
Windows 7 and Symbian S60 v3 appear as unrelated as a pizza and a lamp post.


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Could you please make one for S60v5, 360x640? 
PLLLEEEAAASEEEE!!


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 29, 2009)

Good one. Use ur time in doing creative things like these.
I was designing S60V3 themes once, but my config is not capable enough to run Carbide UI and illustrator simultaneously...
Where are your other themes?


----------



## Coool (Jan 29, 2009)

Great theme...thanks..


----------



## casanova (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks really cool.


----------



## utsav (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 30, 2009)

> But for some reason, I can't stop laughing.
> Windows 7 and Symbian S60 v3 appear as unrelated as a pizza and a lamp post.



Donno but haven't you heard something earlier like "Windows Vista Theme for S60v3" or "Ubuntu Theme for S60v3"??




> Could you please make one for S60v5, 360x640?
> PLLLEEEAAASEEEE!!



Will try 
But since I do not own a s60v5 device, testing it might be a problem.
or else you will have to join my beta testers team?




> Good one. Use ur time in doing creative things like these.
> I was designing S60V3 themes once, but my config is not capable enough to run Carbide UI and illustrator simultaneously...
> Where are your other themes?



Thanks 
I too design my themes on my +5 yr old P4 2.0 GHZ with 768 MB RAM.

My other themes include,

*Dark Linux*

*Colour Wave*


@all - Thanks


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 30, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Will try
> But since I do not own a s60v5 device, testing it might be a problem.
> or else you will have to join my beta testers team?


No problem.. as long as it doesn't involve blowing up my phone for "testing" purposes.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 30, 2009)

do u have access to Nokia Touch SVG Icons?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 30, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> do u have access to Nokia Touch SVG Icons?



No


----------

